# PM-1440E-LB help



## Rocky57 (Jul 27, 2017)

Looking for some assistance from anyone owning a pm-1440e-lb. I purchased a new/used lathe with a bad motor.... Ordered a new one but I believe the original owner changed wiring at motor connection. Wondering if someone would be kind enough to take a photo of the motor connections wiring and email the photo to me. New machine I can't play with.


----------



## Rocky57 (Jul 27, 2017)

Please help


----------



## Rocky57 (Jul 27, 2017)

Please help


----------



## Rocky57 (Jul 27, 2017)

Please help


----------



## roadie33 (Jul 28, 2017)

Try contacting Matt at Precision Mathews for a wiring diagram or manual.


----------



## Rocky57 (Jul 28, 2017)

Yea I did, wiring diagram is useless.


----------



## jbolt (Jul 28, 2017)

Hi Rocky57,

Can you post some pictures of what you have and maybe those of us that don't have that lathe but are similar may be able to help.

Sent from my SM-G955U using Tapatalk


----------



## Rocky57 (Jul 28, 2017)

Sure, good idea. 
This is how the motor was wired when I purchased. Owner claimed it welded relay contacts closed and burned start copasitor. 
New motor came with brass jumpers installed but old motor had none.


----------



## Badspellar (Jul 28, 2017)

I have switched my motor to a Baldor but I found a photo of the original motor.


----------



## Rocky57 (Jul 28, 2017)

Thank you Badspellar for posting that pic! That helps knowing the wiring at motor is correct. Fired it up but with just main switch on the motor start winding are on causing the motor to hummm? I believe a contactor might be burnt. So off I go into checking electrical land. I hate working on things that other folks have had their hands into. 
Thanks again to all for assisting in help!


----------



## george wilson (Aug 5, 2017)

Most motor wiring diagrams on Asian machines seem to be BOGUS!!!!!! Really,you can't trust them .


----------



## Rocky57 (Aug 5, 2017)

Boy that's the truth.....still having issues and not finding much info......having some clown monkey around before I purchased this machine does not help. Grizzly brand lathes that are similar offer some pictures of wiring.


----------



## qualitymachinetools (Aug 6, 2017)

How about either post here or send me an email and let me know where you are and what you have done, year of the machine, etc.    I searched near Walnut Creek and I only have record of a few machines near you, none are the 1440E-LB, so need a few details. (Of course who knows where you got it, just trying to see what info I could find)

Best would be to post a picture of the electrical box and the contactor that you changed, and also how you have the motor wired now. The more details the better.

 I have any info that you need for wiring, etc, but need some details where you are with it and what has been done so far.

  It can be tough with used machines that someone messed around with before you got it, sometimes thats a headache, but we will get it figured out.

 Email is much faster for me to reply, sales@precisionmatthews.com or matt@machinetoolonline.com 

  Or post here, others can also chime in.


----------



## qualitymachinetools (Aug 6, 2017)

Picture of the 1440E-LB Electrical box below, if you need that. Hope this will help 

 Also, if there are any jumpers on the motor, remove them. Wire it exactly as shown above, remove jumpers.


----------

